# 親でもなければ子でもない



## Pavel Bond

どこへなりと行くがいい。もう親でもなければ子でもない。
You (I?) can go anywhere. If there are no more parents (dyed?), you are not a child.
Or "You (I?) don't have neither parents no children now".


----------



## Flaminius

It is a typical expression of disowning a child.  It says, "We are no longer a parent or a child."


----------



## 森人さん

You/we can go wherever you/we want. You/we are neither a parent or child. How can I determine if it is you or we? I am a beginner learner.


----------



## frequency

森人さん said:


> How can I determine if it is you or we?


That sounds like a father? is talking to his child. (I think I've heard of that speech somewhere.)


----------



## 森人さん

I understand it much better now. Thank you.


----------



## Pavel Bond

In what situation it may be told? 
A father to a child son who is too non-independent?
A father to an adult son who is too non-independent?
A boss to an executive who is too non-independent?


----------



## 森人さん

frequency said:


> That sounds like a father? is talking to his child. (I think I've heard of that speech somewhere.)



The father is talking to his adult child who is too dependent (non-independent). I am a beginner learner.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Pavel Bond said:


> In what situation it may be told?
> A father to a child son who is too non-independent?
> A father to an adult son who is too non-independent?
> A boss to an executive who is too non-independent?


As long as one is a parent and the other is the parent's child, their sex or age do not matter.   The most probable situation is that a parent (father or mother) tells his/her child to live as they are told to but the child disobeys it.   They just cannot agree on how to live a life.


----------



## Pavel Bond

The meaning is like this?
もう親でもなければ = if you disobey me, don't consider me as a parent = if there is no more parents here
子でもない = I will also not consider you as a child = there's no more children here as well.


----------



## Flaminius

Pavel Bond said:


> = if there is no more parents here
> = there's no more children here as well.


Sorry but I don’t understand what the equal signs mean.  I may not be answering what you like to know, but here are the things I think are important for understanding the topic sentence.

The Japanese copular sentence, while it can take a lot of decorations, comes down to this:
Watashi-wa dansē-de aru.  [I am a man.]
Watashi-wa dansē da.  (Contraction of the above; the more popular construction)

In order to negate a copular sentence above, you can only use the first one. 
Watashi-wa dansē-de wa nai.

In order to describe the subject by multiple attributes, one needs to modify predicates by _-mo_.
Watashi-wa otto-de-mo chichi-de-mo aru.  [I am a husband and father.]

In order to deny the subject of multiple attributes, the same construction as above can be used.
Watashi-wa dansē-de-mo nihonjin-de-mo nai.  [I am neither a man nor a Japanese.]

In order to emphasize the negation, the first de-mo can take the verb _-nai_ (well, it’s not exactly a verb, but it behaves like one by taking the tense), which then needs other forms than the citation form:
Watashitachi-wa oya-de-mo nai shi, ko-de-mo nai.
Watashitachi-wa oya-de-mo nakereba, ko-de-mo nai.


----------



## Contrafibularity

Pavel Bond said:


> もう親でもなければ = if you disobey me, don't consider me as a parent = if there is no more parents here


This is not exactly a conditional clause, but rather a factual statement.  Think of the sentence as "I am no longer your parent, and you are no longer my child, either."


----------



## Pavel Bond

Now it's fully clear, thank you very much!


----------

